# Xbox One



## david k (26 Nov 2013)

Need one for sons Xmas present, any links or any news on them please?


----------



## LimeBurn (26 Nov 2013)

I've always kept up with the latest machines for years, right up to the 360 and ps3 but I just cannot justify the 400+ price tags on the new consoles so have refused to go out and buy one. I wonder how long it will last


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

I heard on the news today that they are having a lot of problems with the xbox one. It might be a good idea to wait and see before buying at the moment.


----------



## ScotiaLass (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> I heard on the news today that they are having a lot of problems with the xbox one. It might be a good idea to wait and see before buying at the moment.


Yes, they've had issues with the PS4 as well - I wonder if they are due to the rush to get them both out for xmas?
I'm sticking with my PS3 for now....may change eventually but can't warrant the money and the prices for the games!


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 Nov 2013)

looking at the price of the games think I will wait. Current 360 aint bad however shelling out £400 for next gen... don`t think so. Prices will drop for sure just might take a wee while!


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

I will wait for the generation 2 or slim versions. These are reliable. Only got the 360 slim about 3 years ago.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I will wait for the generation 2 or slim versions. These are reliable. Only got the 360 slim about 3 years ago.


 
Yes I have one of those. To be honest it make me rather mad that they just keep bringing out new consoles. I know they want to make money, but to be honest, most of the time, you can't play the games you have one each new games console, and considering the amount of money you spend on the games it is a bit of a rip off IMHO. I always feel like they are taking me for a ride.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes I have one of those. To be honest it make me rather mad that they just keep bringing out new consoles. I know they want to make money, but to be honest, most of the time, you can't play the games you have one each new games console, and considering the amount of money you spend on the games it is a bit of a rip off IMHO. I always feel like they are taking me for a ride.


I have no idea what the testing process is but I always feel like the first people to get new consoles or games in fact are the beta testers. Games like Rome 2 are there just to prove it and for the xbox one on the first day there was an error code that rendered a majority of them inoperable.
PS3 had a abysmal launch as well when that came out along with psn going down. A few errors are expected sure but not ones that render the entire system to shoot.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I have no idea what the testing process is but I always feel like the first people to get new consoles or games in fact are the beta testers. Games like Rome 2 are there just to prove it and for the xbox one on the first day there was an error code that rendered a majority of them inoperable.


 
Not very good business is it. Please buy our consoles, and don't take any notice of anyone who says they don'y work, even if they don't..


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Nov 2013)

Hurry only 13 left. Ebay link


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Hurry only 13 left. Ebay link


 
Bargain. I will rush off now.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Not very good business is it. Please buy our consoles, and don't take any notice of anyone who says they don'y work, even if they don't..


I have always wondered that with COD fans. I will never understand them. Least with consoles they are fixed rather quickly. It would be nice if they did some real testing to remove the kinks first rather than saying sorry and annoying everyone. Take note The Creative Assembly !!!!!


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Hurry only 13 left. Ebay link


Where exactly is the extra £160 coming from. Forsa is nice to look at but relatively terrible. Not exactly worth £169


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

Technology moves on fast. A gaming rig PC is hugely expensive and you have to keep upgrading as system specs keep changing. The pS3 and 360 have managed for about 8 years. The graphics are still outstanding on these machines anyway, and are limited by HD resolution. PC games run at least twice this now.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I have always wondered that with COD fans. I will never understand them. Least with consoles they are fixed rather quickly. It would be nice if they did some real testing to remove the kinks first rather than saying sorry and annoying everyone. Take note The Creative Assembly !!!!!


 
Mr Dragon has all of the COD games. My grandchildren spend rather a lot of time here as a result. Personally I don't get it, each one is just a variation of the last one. It only took Mr Dragon about 4 days to finish it. £40.00 for 4 days. Bloody hell.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Nov 2013)

Like


welsh dragon said:


> Bargain. I will rush off now.


Like anything near christmas.Pester power from kids puts prices through the roof,so anyone who has a wanted item can ask ridiculous prices.
The prices of Wii's a few years ago also being an example.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Technology moves on fast. A gaming rig PC is hugely expensive and you have to keep upgrading as system specs keep changing. The pS3 and 360 have managed for about 8 years. The graphics are still outstanding on these machines anyway, and are limited by HD resolution. PC games run at least twice this now.


 
Yes but, they havn't created games that have really tested the gaming ability of the last PS3, let alone this new one.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Technology moves on fast. A gaming rig PC is hugely expensive and you have to keep upgrading as system specs keep changing. The pS3 and 360 have managed for about 8 years. The graphics are still outstanding on these machines anyway, and are limited by HD resolution. PC games run at least twice this now.


Bollocks. You can spend £1000 or less to run the next 4 years worth of games at ultra spec or at least high only then will it start to degrade.For my current PC I spent £1200 for at the time top spec with room to upgrade and 3 years later I have not had to do anything as I can play all games at ultra spec at 60fps+ double the capability of consoles and with the high fps I have years of room until it goes below 30 playing on ultra specs. Even after that point it will run efficient in doing other tasks as well. Look at the xbox 360 for example, try and open the dashboard while the game loads and it goes supernova wtf on you. The only reason being is because console hold the evolution of pc games back as developers are not willing to place investment into furthering the development of graphics just for the pc market.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

It's sloppy programming, and it's more evident on PC as they can just up the minimum spec. I wouldn't have another gaming PC, I will stick with consoles for the kids.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

Dan £1200 vs about £300 console. That pays for lots of games.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Dan £1200 vs about £300 console. That pays for lots of games.


Indeed but there again you can do much more on a PC than a console. If we are to compare with the new generation they are £480 rrp for the xbox one. Not that huge of a jump and as I mentioned before pc's can do more and take multi tasking further than consoles can. Xbox 360 for example only played in 720p at 30fps max with xbox one only bringing in 1080p many years late.. While pc why not 1080p or 1440p in 3d. past that more complex tasks can be acheived on pc. For example you cant mulit task on consoles. Like playing music and playing a game at the same time. Something which I consider basic with a PC.
In turn what I saying is yes its more expensive but the price can be justified and its not just a few years thing like you suggest.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

You don't get a choice of FPS on a console. Been there about 10 years ago. Built a cracking spec PC that is still the main PC, but won't run games now at a super high FPS. You will get fed up when the next game won't sail along at 60 or higher, at least console games are made to hardware.

You are a young lad, I am not fiddling with PC crap for gaming. I will let the kids have a console so I can just switch the bloody thing off.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> You don't get a choice of FPS on a console. Been there about 10 years ago. Built a cracking spec PC that is still the main PC, but won't run games now at a super high FPS. You will get fed up when the next game won't sail along at 60 or higher, at least console games are made to hardware.
> 
> You are a young lad, I am not fiddling with PC crap for gaming. I will let the kids have a console so I can just switch the bloody thing off.


Edit: to much of a rant
The choice is how much control do you want? PC has no limits tbh where as consoles you are limited to the grace and will of the manufacturers. Or be banned and removed. Simples. I like games with mod ability simple as really. I can get more out of my game. Communitys develop and overall PC gaming is just a nicer place to be apart of.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

With kids consoles rule. Get a bit older and need data, then a gaming PC is an answer. I don't game anymore, so the kids get a console. I can switch that off easy.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> With kids consoles rule. Get a bit older and need data, then a gaming PC is an answer. I don't game anymore, so the kids get a console. I can switch that off easy.


 
I can just about cope with grandchildren and PS3. The end. God help me if I had to do something with a gaming PC.


----------



## Cycling Dan (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> With kids consoles rule. Get a bit older and need data, then a gaming PC is an answer. I don't game anymore, so the kids get a console. I can switch that off easy.


As long as you don't give them a mic everything is kush in my eyes


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> As long as you don't give them a mic everything is kush in my eyes



Next move has been a full on gaming headset so we don't have to listen to it all. It's on the main telly, so use is controlled. His money though.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Next move has been a full on gaming headset so we don't have to listen to it all. It's on the main telly, so use is controlled. His money though.


 
Some of the language is dreadful though. My 12 year old grandson has a list of other players that he usually plays with. They are a great bunch of lads with quite a wide range of ages, but they all get on and behave themselves.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Some of the language is dreadful though. My 12 year old grandson has a list of other players that he usually plays with. They are a great bunch of lads with quite a wide range of ages, but they all get on and behave themselves.


We have the same age kids, but are careful who they friend


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> We have the same age kids, but are careful who they friend


 To be honest with you I never know what to do for the best. I know the kids hear that kind of language at school everyday, but we don't want them to think it is normal and or okay to hear it and say it. Catch 22 situation really.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> To be honest with you I never know what to do for the best. I know the kids hear that kind of language at school everyday, but we don't want them to think it is normal and or okay to hear it and say it. Catch 22 situation really.



I know. We have had the battle of GTA5 every day since launch. Yes he has watched the in game video these sad people put on YouTube, but at just 13 you are not playing it. He is apparently in a minority. Tough. You have a bike, do any of your mates go out getting mucky and nearly stacking it... Nope.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I know. We have had the battle of GTA5 every day since launch. Yes he has watched the in game video these sad people put on YouTube, but at just 13 you are not playing it. He is apparently in a minority. Tough. You have a bike, do any of your mates go out getting mucky and nearly stacking it... Nope.


 
That has got to be one of the most god awful games that you can buy. There are no morals to the game at all. My grandchildren want that game for christmas, but no way am I buying it. I wouldn't play it let alone let them have a go at it.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2013)

I even asked my brother in law straight out, in front of my son, about the game.

He (the BIL) has a gaming room, it's a double bedroom, in a house with 3 Double rooms, and only he and my sister live there. They don't have kids, he plays these games lots. Even he said, no chance and he is no prude.

That means no son. Nuff said.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I even asked my brother in law straight out, in front of my son, about the game.
> 
> He (the BIL) has a gaming room, it's a double bedroom, in a house with 3 Double rooms, and only he and my sister live there. They don't have kids, he plays these games lots. Even he said, no chance and he is no prude.
> 
> That means no son. Nuff said.


 
I aggree completely. But plenty do let theyr'e children play.......


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Nov 2013)

The beauty of the consoles is that the developers know the ability of everyones machine, so they can maximise the potential and then some. The 360 is 8 years old, it is remarkable what they squeeze out of it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (27 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Yes I have one of those. To be honest it make me rather mad that they just keep bringing out new consoles. I know they want to make money, but to be honest, most of the time, you can't play the games you have one each new games console, and considering the amount of money you spend on the games it is a bit of a rip off IMHO. I always feel like they are taking me for a ride.



The PS3 and Xbox 360 came out eight years ago, the new consoles they bring out and just different versions and the games have always been cross compatible.


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 Nov 2013)

jazloc said:


> The PS3 and Xbox 360 came out eight years ago, the new consoles they bring out and just different versions and the games have always been cross compatible.


Not if you get a xbox one


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Not if you get a xbox one



Which does not work at the moment.


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Which does not work at the moment.


That as well


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> That as well


 i have no doubt that they will sort the problem out quickly. This is very bad buisness and publicity. Just keep an eye on the news.


----------



## Cycling Dan (27 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> i have no doubt that they will sort the problem out quickly. This is very bad buisness and publicity. Just keep an eye on the news.


It was the day one update. Millions of lines of code someone just made an error along the way. I think it's sorted now


----------



## david k (28 Nov 2013)

gone for a ps4 after all that!


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2793521, member: 30090"]You might want to get down to Covent Garden now then and start queuing if you have not pre ordered. Either that or have a look at the Asda stores that are opening tonight at midnight.[/quote]

I really cant understand people queing for hours for games console.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Nov 2013)

i
[QUOTE 2793542, member: 30090"]I'm tempted to take a ride down to the local Asda tonight - maybe. 

But if the queue is massive then I won't bother. Have been an avid Xbox fan but am liking the PS4, I think Sony have been very honest about what they want to do and who they are targeting and I hope they nail it as they did with the PS2 (let's not go there with the PS3). MIcrosoft on the other hand are a bit hit and miss at the moment imo. Not to mention that there have been tales of jealous girlfriends who want to watch the tv or cheeky grandsons saying ''Xbox TV'' or ''Xbox off'' [/quote]

i aggree playstation looks good.


----------



## david k (30 Nov 2013)

all early reports suggest the PS4 is the better console, think xbox will prove popular based on the 360

the ps3 was the most popular when it came out but then lost ground to PS3, i think the reverse may happen this time


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2013)

I think ps4 will prove to be the best. Have you noticed that the new COD ghost has dropped by £10.00. ? Probably because the supermarkets have dropped the price.. good news.


----------



## david k (30 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> I think ps4 will prove to be the best. Have you noticed that the new COD ghost has dropped by £10.00. ? Probably because the supermarkets have dropped the price.. good news.



Nice one


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Nov 2013)

[qtote"david k, post: 2797169, member: 15234"]Nice one[/quote]
I tnink battlefield has dropped in price as well. Have a look on amazon


----------



## JoeyB (1 Dec 2013)

I managed to get an Xbox One from Microsoft store, they came into stock on Friday for a short while. Then typically another console I preordered from Dabs earlier in the week came into stock...needless to say I have two arriving on Monday lol


----------



## JoeyB (5 Dec 2013)

I picked up Call of Duty Ghosts for Xbox One via the Tesco groceries website for £40.00. I think it is a typo so take advantage whilst you can!


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2013)

How is the xboxone. ? Is it good. Has anyone bought the ps4. ? I would be interested to find out how good they are.


----------



## JoeyB (5 Dec 2013)

Well I like it! The voice commands are a nice feature. I was struggling to find out where to redeem codes...I just had to say 'enter code' and then wave the barcode in front of the Konnect camera...done in seconds!

My wife likes the 'Xbox Off' command....


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> Has anyone bought the ps4. ? I would be interested to find out how good they are.



My comments on the other thread on the other forum were having played the PS4 on a friend's machine for a few hours. Not simply made up or at a games fair or demo. From last Friday:-

Just been on the PS4. Very major problem logging into playstation network. Taking some people 1-3 hours to get in.

A few glitches like purchased games refusing to work, which is a very, very major flaw. This has to be overiden with a restore licences option.

The menus are very fast. The camera login/calibration is fun,not much you can do with it right now.

Killzone is a very major upgrade on current gen. The vast majority of textures are very high. There is the odd low res texture and fault in physics,but mostly good. The sound is excellent too. If you want a feel for what they can do now have a read of this:-

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-the-making-of-killzone-shadow-fall

--------------------------------
Observations since then:
Contrast isn't a bad looking game, it's a shame the driving one called Driveclub didn't come instead though (delayed as for that matter Watchdogs has too). Contrast has very limited playability, nice idea, flawed final product.

The problem with killzone is the lipsync. There are a few low res textures dotted around, but overall the graphics are a major step up.

AC4 is great fun. You can tell that it's been written for 7th generation consoles, but it still looks substantially better than the ps3 (and to a lesser extent xbox 360 and wii u) version(s).

On this basis as speculated, it would be great to see a GTA V mod sometime next spring.

Forza 5 in my opinion is a bit odd. In some ways I don't think it's a huge upgrade from 4. The most disappointing game. The cars look very nice, but the crowds and some of the scenery is very static or doesn't seem as big a wow factor as it should be.

-----------------------------------
The other night my xbox 360 got a netflix update (hadn't been on it for a while) and it's had a gigantic reworking. The UI looks completely different and gone is the mid 2000s look and feel and clunkty sluggishness. Now is an ultra modern and zippy UI.


----------



## marinyork (5 Dec 2013)

Forgot to say it's really amusing watching your friends play games streaming over Twitch !

The severe logging in and account problems went after launch day.

Other aspects like the new servers are impressive, we clocked speeds of 80Mbs. The other aspect was the old annoying queueing system on the PS3 was gone. It just downloaded five different things at once.

The new console is er, well very quiet vs the George Foreman grill version of the PS3. Obviously I can't make a comparison with the slim.

The new pads are quite different. Gone is the pointiness that blighted every playstation console and made the pads nasty to hold for prolonged periods of time. The new pads aren't brilliant but not bad. The sticks are much improved.

PSvita sync with the ps4 works.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Dec 2013)

Thanks very much for that run down. Much appreciated.


----------



## david k (8 Dec 2013)

cheers for that, great reading


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> cheers for that, great reading


 
Yes it was excellent. Makes quite a change to have discussions without all the hassle and arguments that seem to take over. Many thanks gentlemen. Most enjoyable thread with a lot of information.


----------



## david k (8 Dec 2013)

Do you have to pay to play online with ps4? i know you dont with ps3


----------



## Kestevan (13 Dec 2013)

david k said:


> Do you have to pay to play online with ps4? i know you dont with ps3


Yes, PS4 online play now requires the PSN+ membership = about £4.00 month.

The one payment allows access to PSN+ on all Sony platforms (PS3/PS4/Vita) and comes with at least a couple of free games each month on each platform.
The currently available ones are :
PS4 - Contrast: OK platform/puzzle game.
Resogun - Superb "defender" clone.
PS3 - XCOM Enemy Unknown - Cracking strategy game/shooter
Uncharted 3 - Platfomer
Grid 2 - Racing game 
Little Big Planet Karting
Vita - GTA Liberty City Stories
Uncharted - Golden Abyss
Sonic Racing

Plus a couple of indy games on the PS3 (cant remember names). The games are available for "purchase" for a month or so (the purchase is free, but you have to download the game when available).. after that you can play as long as you continue to be a PSN+ member (and can re-download older games you "purchased" when they were available)..

You don't need to pay for PSN+ to play single player or to access the non-gaming utilities like LoveFilm/Netflix (unlike the XBone which requires MS Gold membership to access these apps).

Have to admit so far I'm very impressed with the PS4, and the PSN+ membership seems much more worth while than the Xbox Gold (which I've just cancelled).


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Dec 2013)

Kestevan said:


> Yes, PS4 online play now requires the PSN+ membership = about £4.00 month.
> 
> The one payment allows access to PSN+ on all Sony platforms (PS3/PS4/Vita) and comes with at least a couple of free games each month on each platform.
> The currently available ones are :
> ...



Excellent review. Many thanks


----------



## david k (14 Dec 2013)

Brill tnx
I have a vita if I joined papal us on that would it be automatic when I get a ps4?


----------



## david k (15 Dec 2013)

ive downloaded a free 14 day trail and yes it seems much better value than xbox live

im struggoling to download more than 1 game though? system says ive only got 12gb available. ive got the 80gb version with one game of 5,000mb and no photos or videos at all, so why is the memory full?

anyone know how i can find out?


----------

